# Problemas Centro Musical



## AgusLan (Feb 15, 2011)

hola a todos, gracias por meterse en mi post y espero me puedan ayudar,
tengo un centro musical que viene en 2 partes, en la primera trae la compactera y la cassetera y en la otra trae la fuente y el circuito de radio, con el siguiente problema
no funciona la compactera ni la cassetera la cual desarme y descubri que tenia cortado un bus, lo solde y chau pero el otro problema que tiene es que 
en sus 2 salidas para parlantes no sale audio y cuando le conecto auriculares 
sale el audio pero con muchisimo ruido de fondo.
que puede ser?

tengo muy pocos conocimientos, y con los pocos medi continuidad en diodos y valores de 
resistencia, pense que podia ser el potenciometro que sube el volumen pero en los auriculares si lo sube y bueno ahi estoy no se por donde seguir.

pd: ahora no tengo el equipo por que no estoy en casa, pero si quieren cuando llegue les pongo el modelo


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

AgusLan dijo:


> pd: ahora no tengo el equipo por que no estoy en casa, pero si quieren cuando llegue les pongo el modelo



Si, como minimo el modelo, fotos tambien ayudan, los parlantes funcionan verdad?


----------



## AgusLan (Feb 15, 2011)

a la tarde si puedo subo la de las plaquetas en cuestion.
alguna idea?


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Reitero, los parlantes andan bien?


----------



## AgusLan (Feb 15, 2011)

Si, los parlantes funcionan correctamente


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

AgusLan dijo:


> Si, los parlantes funcionan correctamente




Ok , entonces vamos por el ampli, lo revisaste?


----------



## AgusLan (Feb 15, 2011)

y cual seria Pipa, ya se que estoy muerto si no se cual es el amplificador  pero te cuento que yo veo un monton de resistencia, diodos, capacitores etc
asi que como sigo che
te recuerdo que estoy aprendiendo y se muy pero muy basico.
a por cierto Gracias por preocuparte en contestarme


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2011)

Ese equipo trae una fuente conmutada si no me equivoco, y trae uno o dos amplificadores clas D con itnegrados de Philps, el CI de la fuente dañada lo traje de inglagerra por no conseguirlo.
Si sale sonido de los auricullaes tener un problema en esa ficha por empezar ya que el sonido lo toma de del amplifcador y lo atenua con resistencias y si no sale por el parlante es porque o la llave interna de la ficha se daño o el impreso esta roto, es una falla muy común y tipica cuando no hay audio no hay nada por los auriculares y es muy común que con estos dañen el jack, ya qu es un jack doble con corte, cora los parlantes pero al sacar la ficha no hace contato, necesitaras el diagrama para no equivocarate si no dañaras la salida vere si lo tengo al manual de servicio


----------



## AgusLan (Feb 15, 2011)

gracias pandacba y si sale audio por los auriculares solo que sale con un sanido, por ejemplo sintoniso una estacion de radio y tengo que subirle el volumen del equipo para que en los auriculares se escuche la radio + un monton de ruido a descarga y tencion, no se re raro y muy a lo lejos la vos del locutor de radio por ejemplo.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2011)

y puede estar dañado el amplificador, necesito lo siguiente, ya tengo el esquema, necesito que subas una foto de la placa donde esta la fuente y donde esta el amplificaodr es monoplaca asi que deberas hacer dos tomas al menos y una tercera de la zona donde esta la toma del auricular, tiene que ser lo más nitida posible, que se vea bien los componentes porque en base a eso nos vamos a guiar para no hacernos lio, yo te hire diciendo donde y como hacer una serie de mediciones y en base a eso determinaremos que se rompio, espero puedas subir ese material


----------



## AgusLan (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok gracias en un rato las subo por que no estoy en casa


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Feb 15, 2011)

podemos descartar que el ruido se de algun problema del sintonizador de la radio??
Por lo que entendi en el primer mensaje arreglaste la compactera no ??

Prueba como se escucha por otro medio.
Esperamos fotos del impreso 

Suerte


----------



## AgusLan (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola a todos, buen dia ak les subo las fotos, 













saludos

fotos para descargar


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bueno, por lo visto el ampli es sencillo, me asuste cuando panda dijo un clase D y fuente SMPS,

Primero te diria que resueldes todos los CI, en primer lugar el STK, y del conector que esta encima de el jack de auricular.

De paso fijate la imagen que te paso, revisa eso que esta en un circulo, es un puente?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 16, 2011)

Es otro modelo similar a es si y es clase D pero esta todo dentro del CI no hay nada raro salvo la fuente que es conmudata, en este la fuente la hace el STK el otro es un G55Z


----------



## AgusLan (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, entonces resuelto el ampli y lo vuelvo a soldar y cual es lo otro que debo desoldar? Me mostrarías en una foto porfa 
A. Y el puente del ampli lo tengo que volver a soldar así?


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 16, 2011)

AgusLan dijo:


> Ok, entonces resuelto el ampli y lo vuelvo a soldar y cual es lo otro que debo desoldar? Me mostrarías en una foto porfa
> A. Y el puente del ampli lo tengo que volver a soldar así?




Paciencia paciencia, no demos nada por hecho aun, resolda lo que te comente, sac ese puente, si es que eso un puente, y revisa las soldaduras de los conectores.


----------



## AgusLan (Feb 17, 2011)

ok jeje, el sabado me pongo con eso pipa y les cuento como me fue por que hoy y mañana voy a estar re complicado, un abrazo y gracias el sabado te digo.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 17, 2011)

Dale, esperamos a ver que onda!


----------



## AgusLan (Feb 19, 2011)

bueno ya resolde el ampli y la ficha de arriba del jack, y nada  sigo con el mismo ruido chico en los auriculares y en una de las salidas, cuando pongo el volumen al tope sale el mismo ruido en el canal de abajo bien bien bajito y con ruido y muy de fondo la vos del locutor casi igual que con los auriculares.
tome el voltaje de el canal de arriba y marco -25,6v y en el de abajo - 656 mv que es en el que se eschucha bajito.


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Feb 19, 2011)

Repito pudiste probar el equipo con algun cd o cassette en vez de la radio ???

Otra opcion que tenes es si el equipo tiene contro de balance trata de escuchar los dos canales del ampli por separado asi si el problema es de uno solo ya sabras cual reparar 

Suerte


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 19, 2011)

hagamos esto, bah, hace esto, si tenes algun reproductor ( radio, disc-man, mp3. celular, lo que sea para inyectar audio, proba solamente el amplificado, es ese STK grandote, ahora te subo una imagen, o alaguien mas, indicando donde y como hacer las pruebas si?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenes roto el amplificador de salida para verificar vas a realizar las siguientes medicoones
Tenes el integrado STK403-40 fijate si tenes tensiónes en las patas 3 y 4, tiene los terminales muy junos medilos sobre por ejemplo sobre la bobina AL1 y AL2 que tiene una R en paralelo, solo deberias tener unos pocos mV si el voltaje esta muy cerca de 1V o es mayor el integrado esta dañado.
Medi también en la pata 1 tensión negativa y en la pata 2 tensión positiva, pero deben tener el mimso valor númrico y también la tensión en la pata 5 y en la pata 10 y pasame estos valores, luego te digo bien

Si tene -25 en una de las salidas pin 3 o 4 el STK esta Kaput!!! il est mort!!!!
Preparate a cambiarlo


----------



## flacojuan (Feb 19, 2011)

hola que tal... lo primero es tener un orden en todo....debes tener una estrategia, un metodo de trabajo para poder encarar cualquier tipo de falla... ahora bien... como viene por modulos simplemente quedate con el amplificador solamente, es decir, el modulo donde conectas los parlantes y deshaste de los otros..... ojo no los vallas a tirar a la basura jejejeje.

con ese modulo, te consigues un ipod o un dvd..... y le inyectas audio en donde dice aux. y lo pruebas.... que no existe audio en las salidas bien... con el equipo desarmado desconectas el positivo de uno de los parlantes y lo llevas a los resistores de bajo valor que estan muy cercano al STK, deben de estar alrededor de 0.15 ohmios, de unos 2W, pero no el extremo que va al STK.

como minimo debe haber dos... en otros son cuatro, pero prueba con un caiman lo conectas para ver.... si existe audio quiere decir que no esta activando el rele para activar las salidas hacia el exterior.

yo descartaria que sea el STK, por que existe audio en los audifonos, y normalmente se toma es de la potencia principal, que para no quemar estos ultimos  se pasan por unos resistores.

si no existe audio, en cuyo caso cuando conectas el parlente como te dije anteriormente; ya con el multimetro debes medir las tensiones en el amplificador, y ademas si tienes un amp paqueño puedes probar si le llega señal desde el preamp, y tambien que realize sus funciones adecuadamente.... ensaya eso y cuentanos como t fue....

hola de nuevo... viendo con mas detalles las fotos, el equipo en cuestion no usa un rele para activar el audio hacia los conectores de salida, simplemente con unos interruptores, en fin vas a conectar el positivo del parlante en el extremo de las resistencias que se ven con unas "cosas" blancas en sus pines en el lado q va hacia los capacitores de filtrado, alli deberia haber audio... ahora aver si tene el ruido que dices, claro puedes probar con el multimetro primero y asi vez si no tienes tension en la salida, cosa que no creo porque con los audifonos hay audio... entonces es posible que tengas que cambiar ese conector de los audifonos.... 
revisa a ver.... saludos....


----------



## AgusLan (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola a todos gracias por responderme, les cuento que estoy aprendiendo un monton gracias a ustedes y
bueno les cuento que como me dijeron e probado conectandole audio a los auxiliares ya que tiene 2 y sigo con lo mismo que con la radio, en cuanto a las mediciones que me puso panda 
el ampli arrojo 
pata1 -317 mv
pata2 9,12v
pata3 0 v
pata4 5,3v
pata5 -27,6 v
pata10 -27,8v
el ampli es el STK4141V

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2011)

Bueno ahora ya se que placa utiliza tu modelo, aparte del manual es un verdadero lio ya que viene con varios amplificaodres diferentes otros  modelos de stk como el que te mencione, TDA con salida para subwofer con  otro amplifcador tiene mil variantes

Bueno te comento que, tratandose del 4141V, las pata 10 y 13 son las salidas y tu medida da que en la 10 tenes el valor de la fuente negativa, por ser la salida tiene que tene 0V o algunos pocos mV, medi la pata 13 y la pata 11, en esta última  debes tener lo 27V positivos, si esta presente, el ampli esta dañado, si no esta tenes un prolema en la fuente.
Hace estas mediciones y estamos a un paso de terminar


----------



## AgusLan (Feb 20, 2011)

Si panda tiene -27 y -27 en la pata 13 y pata 11
Tengo que cambiar el ampli verdad?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2011)

Supongo que quiiste poner 27 positivos, si, el STK esta dañado, trata de comprar en una casa que tengas seguridad que tienen de los originales, si no no te va a durar nada


----------



## AgusLan (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok gente muchas gracias cuando consiga uno les cuento como me fue,
Muchas gracias a todos !!!


----------

